# [SOLVED] Word 2007 page numbering x of y



## JP1 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am creating a report document which has a cover page and a contents page. I want to add page numbers to the report detail pages (which I can do), but if I select page x of y, Word includes the cover page and contents page in the total number of pages. How can I convince word to ignore the cover page and contents page when calculating total number of pages?

For example, I have

Cover page (which would normally be page 1 but no page number is to be shown)
Contents page (which would normally be page 2 but no page number is to be shown)
Report detail pages (which would normally be page 3 onwards, but I have reset so that page numbering starts at 1).
The problem is that if, for instance, my report detail pages are only 8 pages long, word inserts the page numbers as 1 of 10 and not 1 of 8 as it includes cover and contents pages in the totals!!!

Is there a solution to this?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Word 2007 page numbering x of y*

Hi JP1,

If you haven't already done so, after the Table of Contents, insert a 'Next Page' Section break. Then, on the next page, go to the header or footer containing the page numbering and unlink it from the previous Section - by default, Word uses a 'Same as Previous' setting.

Now you can format the 'X' part of the 'X of Y' numbering to start at 1. As for the 'Y' part, select the number and press Shift-F9. You should see something like {NUMPAGES}. Change 'NUMPAGES' to 'SECTIONPAGES' and press F9. That should no give you the page count you're after.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Word 2007 page numbering x of y*

Yes, there is. First of all, the Report must start with a Section Break, not just a mere Page Break. But even then, if you click Insert > Page Numbers to insert the page numbers, it will show 3 for the first report page, simply because the sections are linked together by default. So, you need to break that link to the previous section(s) and then tell Word to start the page numbering from number 1.

Under *Header & Footer Tools*, on the *Design *tab, in the *Navigation *group, click *Link to Previous *to break the connection between the header or footer in the new section and the previous section.
In the *Header & Footer *group, click *Page Number*, and then click *Format Page Numbers*. 
In the *Number *format list, click the format that you want, and if you want the numbering on this page to start with 1, type 1 in the *Start at *box, and then click *OK*.


----------



## JP1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Macropod: Thanks for the tip on sectionpages field. That works great so long as I don't add any more sections as this only calculates the number of pages in one section rather than a selection of sections. Is there any work around, for instance can effectively inserted a field which says ignore sections 1 and 2 but calculate the total number of pages for the remaining sections?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi JP1,

If you're going to do that, then:
1. In the first Section's header/footer, create a nested field coded as {SET Scn1 {SECTIONPAGES}}
2. In the second Section, create a nested field for the 'Y' expression coded as {={NUMPAGES}-Scn1}
If you're going to have two or more un-numbered Sections, simply repeat the first Section's code in each such Section, changing the '1' to the Section #, then incorporate each of those into the Y expression (eg {={NUMPAGES}-Scn1-Scn2})


----------

